# No circle cutting jig? No problem.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I used a homemade compass to draw a circle then crudely cut it out on the bandsaw. Next I clamped a couple scraps of wood to the router table to form my jig.


----------



## Tvinny (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a nice way to clean up and true a circle. You could do most of it on the band saw. Use a similar jig on the band saw to cut the original blank.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tvinny said:


> That's a nice way to clean up and true a circle. You could do most of it on the band saw. Use a similar jig on the band saw to cut the original blank.


 You could have done that, but you can cut good enough free handed. I'm working on a circle jig for the bandsaw. It's intended use will be cutting bowl blanks. The hard part is it needs to be easily adjustable for different diameters. My bandsaw is already pretty limited in resaw capacity at 10" so the jig needs to be as thin as possible.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty slick little solution there! Ive used a similar technique, but mine used a table saw instead of a router. Stick of wood cut to fit the miter slot, another stick glued to that one at 90 degree, with a nail or whatnot at the correct distance from the blade for a pivot. Works a treat


----------



## Tvinny (Feb 13, 2016)

hwebb99 said:


> You could have done that, but you can cut good enough free handed. I'm working on a circle jig for the bandsaw. It's intended use will be cutting bowl blanks. The hard part is it needs to be easily adjustable for different diameters. My bandsaw is already pretty limited in resaw capacity at 10" so the jig needs to be as thin as possible.


Are you cutting deep bowl blanks, or are you trying to hog off material and making a smooth cylinder before mounting on the lathe?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tvinny said:


> Are you cutting deep bowl blanks, or are you trying to hog off material and making a smooth cylinder before mounting on the lathe?


 I'm trying to make a square blank round as possible. A square blank doesn't turn too good. If I do enough chainsaw trimming I can work within the capacity of my bandsaw, but it would be nice to have a bigger saw.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Just an idea.


TwelveFoot said:


> All you need is a pivot point, not necessarily a whole turntable. Saw somebody make one for bowl blanks... It's an idea at least, not sure how accurate you need.
> 
> http://www.ttit.id.au/gadgets/gadgets.htm#Circle


----------



## Tvinny (Feb 13, 2016)

Understand now... If you could mount a lazy susan bearing on an adjacent surface with the bearing surface just barely above the band saw table... secure the blank to that... just spin. Of course, if you go to that much trouble, you would want to make it adjustable. I'm not much of a turner, in fact, I think it has been over three years since I turned my lathe on. Good luck with it!


----------



## Tvinny (Feb 13, 2016)

TwelveFoot said:


> Just an idea.


Now there is an idea! I am guessing the paper material beneath the blank is to remove some of the friction. Clever!


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Tvinny said:


> Now there is an idea! I am guessing the paper material beneath the blank is to remove some of the friction. Clever!


Looks like some sort of plastic, not paper. Which makes even more sense for friction saving.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

TwelveFoot said:


> Looks like some sort of plastic, not paper. Which makes even more sense for friction saving.


 That jig is pretty brilliant. Definitely going on my project list. It looks like a piece of shower board under the blank.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Why cut it crudely on the band saw? I use a sled to cut circles on the band saw, to get perfect circles.
The jig shown, has a runner you cant see on the underside of it, running lengthwise.
With the blank on the pivot, slide the sled and stock forward, untill the cleat, stops the sled. Then turn the stock, to cut the circle.
This jig was a quickie for 1 job.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Pirate said:


> Why cut it crudely on the band saw? I use a sled to cut circles on the band saw, to get perfect circles.
> The jig shown, has a runner you cant see on the underside of it, running lengthwise.
> With the blank on the pivot, slide the sled and stock forward, untill the cleat, stops the sled. Then turn the stock, to cut the circle.
> This jig was a quickie for 1 job.


That is the way to do it on a saw or router, you have to be able feed the stock in to the blade before starting to trim the circle.


----------



## johncapas (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm an amateur building a deck and need help please.

I have a 7 foot round Jacuzzi in the middle of the deck, sitting on a concrete base. Jacuzzi extends 12 inches above the deck floor. The deck consists of 2 x 12 pressure treated joists with framing around Jacuzzi. The deck will be covered with 2 x 6 pressure treated decking spaced 3/8 inches. I need to know what is the best way to lay out and mark the curve on each 2 x 6 to follow the curve of the Jacuzzi. Each 2 x 6 will need to be marked and the curve cut individually with a jig saw. I'd like to leave 3/4" space between the decking and Jacuzzi. The space should end up being even all the way around the tub. How do I accomplish this?

Thank you very much for your time.

John


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Mock up the 2x6's on the driveway, with spacers underneath. Drive a nail in the center with masons twine and a pencil at the end and mark your circle, then cut.


----------

